# The Official "I'm BORED out of my mind!!!" thread



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

Here it is... anyone else bored???


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2003)

I am!!  And its 90 degrees outside. 

I want to go to the beach


----------



## PB&J (Jun 25, 2003)

Me too, I have stuff to do but I can't concentrate today! Must be hump day.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2003)

me too ... time for a change of jobs!

Sitting in front of a computer day in and day out is draining the life out of me.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 25, 2003)

I can relate, man! Well, I've only been on my own (again) for a week or so, and I've never felt better! Office jobs stink.

.........Oh, by the way Butterfly, add me to the IM list of house bitches.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2003)

I am extremely bored!  I think I'll go sit in a bar all day and look at topless women


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I can relate, man! Well, I've only been on my own (again) for a week or so, and I've never felt better! Office jobs stink.



was that by choice?

PB ... that was not what us office working stiffs wanted to hear


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 25, 2003)

I feel for ya, man.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> .........Oh, by the way Butterfly, add me to the IM list of house bitches.


Talk to the hand man... wish I could be a house bitch for a few months   Fade didn't wake up til 11am!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> was that by choice?
> 
> PB ... that was not what us office working stiffs wanted to hear



Hey it's still work!  Having to watch 15 pairs of boobs through out the day. Seeing women give you seductive stares. Some of them pressing theirs asses against your groin. Running their hands all over your body. The occasionally spanking as you walk by them.  It's work... "HARD" work!!! 

Plus all that beer there. Everyone drinking and you can't!!! Oh the agony!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Talk to the hand man... wish I could be a house bitch for a few months   Fade didn't wake up til 11am!!!



I think I have a position opening up...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Hey it's still work!  Having to watch 15 pairs of boobs through out the day. Seeing women give you seductive stares. Some of them pressing theirs asses against your groin. Running their hands all over your body. The occasionally spanking as you walk by them.  It's work... "HARD" work!!!
> 
> Plus all that beer there. Everyone drinking and you can't!!! Oh the agony!!!



the pain of it all ... I feel for ya - not  

So, while in Vegas, I guess we can come back after visiting the striippers to pick you up, ?   I'd hate to ruin your vacation with thoughts of work ...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> the pain of it all ... I feel for ya - not
> 
> So, while in Vegas, I guess we can come back after visiting the striippers to pick you up, ?   I'd hate to ruin your vacation with thoughts of work ...



Uhm.... NOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 25, 2003)

PB


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah he may be around strippers all day at work but he isn't privy to the Mrs, J'Bo, Jodi or myself... don't think he'll want to miss our visits to those clubs


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm so bored I think I'm going to

*SCREAM!!! *


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

I guess noone else is quite as bored as I am...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2003)

doesn't appear to be


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> was that by choice?



Nope. The owner promoted me, then laid me off a week later.  (heh heh, they think I miss them......the bastards)

I might be bankrupt in a couple of weeks, but by God .....

I'm Free!!! *dancing a jig*


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Talk to the hand man... wish I could be a house bitch for a few months   Fade didn't wake up til 11am!!!




Jeeze, this is the consolation I get?  

I still get up at 5:30am....and fix my little boy's lunch, get him dressed, etc..........YOU AIN'T DOIN' SOMETHING RIGHT, BF! 
Just get a little leash for his tongue stud.....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Just get a little leash for his tongue stud.....



that would be something to see ... Fade on a leash connected to his tongue ring being lead around ...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2003)

I went for a 2 hour bike ride!  Then I went swimming today!    My boredom went away when I got out of work


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> me too ... time for a change of jobs!
> 
> Sitting in front of a computer day in and day out is draining the life out of me.



with you on that one


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> that would be something to see ... Fade on a leash connected to his tongue ring being lead around ...


I saw a leash for his private part in a catalog!!!  I think that would be more fun


----------



## irontime (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm starting to get pretty damn bored. My girlfriend keeps fucking around on the computer next to me and I can't leave till she's done. Not that I didn't miss you guys, but I've got beer at home that I have to drink.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey, who are we to stand between a man and his beer?


----------



## irontime (Jun 25, 2003)

Would take a pretty damn big man for that one


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2003)

I HAVE WORK TO DO..JUST DON'T WANT TO DO IT!!

I'm sick of my computer.. I wish Our computer system would crash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2003)

35 more MINUTES TO GO!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 35 more MINUTES TO GO!!!!


Thank you Lord in Heaven!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2003)

NOOOO KIDDING!!!! I AM SOOOOO NOT WORKING LATE TONIGHT!!! Don't think soooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2003)

10 MINUTES


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

5 MINUTES!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2003)

Ok... I did some work, now I'm bored again.

Anyone having anything they wany to talk about???


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 26, 2003)

Are you still bored?  What do you do anyways (or should I say what do you not do that you are always bored)?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2003)

Yes, I'm bored.

I work at NASA/JSC here in Houston.


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yep, I knew that but I was wondering more about what you do there.  Obviously near a computer.... -


----------



## firestorm (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm BORED and have been since 3:00am.  This night is just crawling!!!  I threw a bottled water at the wall clock thinking the damn thing was stuck!!! Damn 6 more minutes and 28 seconds left of this shift and I'm finally done for the evening/morning.  God these 6 minutes and 271/2 seconds are going by so damn slow. I want to pull my hair out but I'm just to damn Bored to do it.  Man I am dragging now.  I don't know how I find the effort to even type this!  Shit  6 minutes and 27 seconds left. uggggg Damn the time is going by slow.  Have a nice looooong day everyone.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Yep, I knew that but I was wondering more about what you do there.  Obviously near a computer.... -


I work in the Export Control Office... I have to review all websites inside our firewalls for Export Controlled data, when I find it, I have to either make them take it down or make them restrict it like with a userid/password.  I maintain our database and Computer Based Training.  I coordinate projects that need to have an Export Control compliance review in their process.  I review Access Control Plans for foreign national visitors to make sure they aren't going to be seeing anything that is controlled.  I've redesigned our website twice and maintain it.  I create the training presentations for our quarterly training.  I give training to small groups that have special topics...

... and I got to meet Bruce Willis, bumped into Penn (from Penn & Teller) and see Tom Cruise   Haven't met Lance yet, I hear he has been very respectful and eager to learn through all his training.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2003)

Here we go again...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2003)

I was just thinking the same damn thing.  I wanted to go to the beach or something but everyones working and it too humid to bike ride


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2003)

I love the beach!

I'd settle for my bed and a nap though


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm pretty tired myself today.  I think I'm going to head to the gym early.  Daytime TV sucks!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2003)

You off on Friday?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2003)

Yup! 

How bout you? You doing anything fun?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2003)

I was... but now it looks like we have to take fade's grandmother out of town for a fish fry in the country   She's determined to go and if we don't take her she'll drive herself!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2003)

What's a fish fry?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

It's where a bunch of family and friends get together by the river and fry up catfish, hushpuppies and french fries on the hottest muggiest day of the year...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

So am I the only one who is bored stupid today???


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 29, 2003)

Bored as hell but now that I am finished reading this thread I get to get out of this stinking little office. Gym time!!


----------



## Freeman (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm bored as fuck.  It's 9:15pm, day is shot.  No one is around.  No place fun to go.  I've been bored all day.  Gym this morning.  Grocery shopping in the afternoon.  Rented some movies, watched one.  Debating reading, but I have been lying around all day and I'm worried about not being able to sleep...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh yes! I am bored.. 
It's only 11:07AM here and NO ONE is on IM!  I need to find a swedish forum to whore in too!!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 30, 2003)

I just got to work at 6:30AM...glutton for punishment.  I get to teach yoga in 30 minutes though.  

Other than that it looks like a pretty boring day.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

I wish I could take that yoga class..  Though I have lunch in 10 mins  

Found a swedish training forum! I won't be doing ANY work from now on!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> hushpuppies and french fries on the hottest muggiest day of the year...


hmm...hush puppies.....
I miss those....with ketchup!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

Where is everyone today???  I'm sooo bored


----------



## Freeman (Aug 4, 2003)

right here....but I'm not so much bored as I am dead tired from work.   Ok, so I work at a candle store (don't laugh!!!)...but, today I got sunburnt on my neck at work!  receiving Fall Merchandise shipments sucks, BIG TIME!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

hehehe... that's funny


----------



## firestorm (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> right here....but I'm not so much bored as I am dead tired from work.   Ok, so I work at a candle store (don't laugh!!!)...but, today I got sunburnt on my neck at work!  receiving Fall Merchandise shipments sucks, BIG TIME!!!



FREEMAN,, YOU HOMO!!!  What did you do? Quit your job at the flower shop?   hahahahahaha   Sorry bro, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

why...you looking for a co-worker?


----------



## firestorm (Aug 4, 2003)

shaddup Bman who axed ya!!!  hahahaha


----------



## Freeman (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> FREEMAN,, YOU HOMO!!!  What did you do? Quit your job at the flower shop?   hahahahahaha   Sorry bro, I couldn't resist.



It's cool man.  Being a broke-ass college student sucks!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

been there..hell..still there..(poor that is)
however..I did buy my lottery ticket...
first, win the lottery...then...WORLD DOMINATION!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 4, 2003)

I rarely play, but I bought a ticket for Wednesday's drawing...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

Be sure to share some of those winnings with a flat broke butterfly


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 5, 2003)

Bored at work whats new ... la la la la ....


----------



## Freeman (Aug 5, 2003)

God damnit, seriously....work is killing me these last couple of days..got one more to go..grrrr

and I couldn't sleep again at all last night.  blah!


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 5, 2003)

tell me about it ... I don't know what it is .... I am ok untill about lunch time then after that I want out


----------



## Freeman (Aug 5, 2003)

Well, unloading all of this Fall Merchandise has been a bitch, and setting up the store wtih the new stuff is just as a pain!  I am so tired when I get home, but for some reason I haven't been able to sleep...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Be sure to share some of those winnings with a flat broke butterfly


oh..yo're not flat..not by a long shot...broke, maybe..but you've got some great curves....

Ask fade..eh'll tell ya!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

Trying to finish this online class in technical writing... talk about BORING!!!  I'm on lesson 11 of 12 and so far I've only learned TWO FUQIN THINGS!!!

Oh well, at least the class will look good on my resume!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 11, 2003)

Drinking meal #6...protein shake..mmm, optimum chocolate mint is actually really good.

football on TV.  I can't wait for the regular season!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

B O R E D.. Puh-lease someone come saaave me.. 

Time zones suck


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

Here we go again... it's Friday afternoon, beautiful outside and I'm stuck in this freakin office


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 15, 2003)

me too .... shhh don't say anything ... I think I might leave soon


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2003)

Misery loves company, BF. I'm inside too and the sun has been out all day. It's a perfect beach day. Only a couple of more hours to go.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 15, 2003)

It s awsome outside but there are forrest fires burning so its really smokey


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 15, 2003)

So CD and BF what do you gys do that you are chained to a desk like me


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

I work in the Export Control office for NASA/Johnson Space Center.

How about you?


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 15, 2003)

I am an "Engineering Design Technologist" .... I do design/drafting work .... right now doing some windows .... very boring stuff today


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

He that's what my hubby fade used to do before he got laid off.  He worked for Spacehab for 6 yrs designing the mockups that go in the pool (aka Nuetral Bouyancy Lab) that the Astronauts train on.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm a software engineer for a major defense firm. Got some new hardware and software in today and I'm trying to integrate it into our development system.

BTW, I'm not totally chanined. I took yesterday afternoon off to go to the beach. Beautiful day. Warm water. Very nice sights.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 15, 2003)

BF ... I have considered venturing into something different ... what I don't know yet  but I can't see myself doing this the rest of my life 

CD - Well at least you have something new to occupy you, I find that when I start a new project I am more focused .... but once the new design is done and its just filling in details that is when I get bored


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 15, 2003)

But right now my focus is on how soon can I sneak out of here and not be missed


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

me too AM!!!


----------



## Akash (Aug 15, 2003)

You know before yesterday's blackout, I took boredom forgranted. Living in Toronto, and sleeping all night without any electricity, is boredom! Anyone who was blacked-up can concur with me. No TV, no gyms, no food, no light!!!

Good thing is the stores were giving away ice cream and milk for free!!!! 7-11 is great!!! Man I had never seen a line at seven eleven that long before- but hey sometimes free food is good escipally when you have no electricity, and you sleeping in 85 degree weather!!!

But man I looked out my window and I swear I had never seen anything like it. The whole city in darkness (with the exception of the moon, and a few people who were dumb enough to drive in the dark

And also I have never seen a line-up to get gasoline so long in my life. Damn, it must have been 200-300 cars at each gas station.

Now I take nothing forgranted. At least I have electricity!!!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 25, 2003)

can't let this one die just yet guys!  I'm not bored, but it's 6am, first day of classes...and I have a 7:30am class....my day won't end till 10pm, with the end of my night class!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2003)

Just sitting here... pouring through threads... bored outta my mind


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2003)

That seems to happen a lot late on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2003)

Sure does!  Odd


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

go..launch a satellight or something.....
that could be fun..

Have a great weekend, Ann!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2003)

Burner ... whad up??  Playing hookie today?


----------



## Freeman (Sep 12, 2003)

I hope I'm not too bored tonight, I mean, for fuck's sake...it's Friday.  Time to find some ladies!! 

Just came from the gym....I'm spent...I hate and love chest days at the same time


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> go..launch a satellight or something.....
> that could be fun..
> 
> Have a great weekend, Ann!


LOL... I'm too busy classifying stuff to export to Russia


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Another person, at work and on the internet.  It's even better when you know you're gettin' paid for it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Burner ... whad up??  Playing hookie today?


this was on Friday? Tis was my 3 day weekend off. I was up in the mountains with my girl....
hmm..mountains, starry nights, hot tubs...good weekend...
She even got me to ride mtn. bikes..for about 20 miles!
I busted my as to keep her with me..or me slightly ahead of her..all was going well..until that last incline..a good 200 yards long..not steep, but damn. I was dying, wanted to stop, but watching her keep pedalling up that hil and disappearing around the corner..I couldn't. I dropped a couple gears to take some of the tension off my feet. 
I realized that I was pedaling harder and not getting anywhere, so I did a gut check, geared back up to a hard gear and just pushed...I finally caught up w' her...I dies that afternon in the hot tub....


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

3:00am on the nose and nobody is online and I'm stuck here at work until 07:00am. Nothing going on here and the noise of all this quiet is driving me insane.  I'm so fuqing bored right now I'm actually writing about it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 22, 2003)

Now we can all cuddle.



GROUP HUG !!!

 - is good for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2003)

hey, did you hear that they are doing a couple new things for MRE's?
probably still taste less the great..but ya never know...
actually, some of the last ones I had..6 years ago..weren't too bad...


Going to start drafting up my letter of resignation..
heh heh...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 22, 2003)

I just waiting till a waitress comes with the pack of gum.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2003)

chicklets!


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2003)

EH BUTTerfly...What's up wit dis???

http://www.blogjam.com/neil_armstrong/

You guys been hiding stuff from us?????


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

OMG That is fucking hilarious!!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2003)

I thought you would had seen that before...
Glad you liked it!!! 

Da fucken moon...


----------



## Freeman (Sep 22, 2003)

that was absolutely fucking hilarious


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

Fantastic Dero that was great.  I just sent the link to like 10 people.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm so fuqing bored.  I'm at work watching X-Files and not liking it.  Just thinking about going home and crashing, but I can't because I have to leave in the morning and travel 300 miles north to see family.  Family that I don't want to see.  Just going because my wife wants too.  Almost 6 hours left of work and I'm too tired to care..


----------



## firestorm (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi I just wanted to say I'm fat.  Talk to you all later.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm fatter, and bored, and there's no one on the boards to hear it.









Hello!  Anyone?  Anyone?  Anyone there?


----------



## Freeman (Sep 23, 2003)

Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hi I just wanted to say I'm fat.  Talk to you all later.



oh shut up, you're not fat!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

Bloated then.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 28, 2003)

No, King Kamali is fat....I saw him last night.  BUt he's bulking for the Arnold in March...he's still a funny fuck and I can't wait to see him shredded...(he was at 308 last night).


----------



## firestorm (Sep 28, 2003)

gawd Dammmnnnn!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm bored out of my mind again!


Nice new avatar there Firestorm.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

Glad someone else enjoys this thread


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm not really bored but BF's post just alerted me to here again in my email. I'll pretend to be bored though.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2003)

Bored, soooo bored


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2003)

me too!
too bad teleportation isn't available..I'd say, lets beam somewhere to get food..maybe Italian...hmm..in Italy....yeah...
that would be a nice hour...
We (workers and I are doing Chineses here in a little bit)
I know..not healthy..but it is a group thing. I always get chicken of some sort..


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2003)

Since it's Veterans day all the civil servants have the day off which make things very quite and boring!!!


----------



## Momma2 (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm bored to, guess I should go do some lifting or walking. That's why I brought the weights up here, right? Seems harder to get motivated at work, must be a mental thing everytime I get started the phone rings and I loose my place.
Just being whiny, at least the suns out today it's been misty and cloudy for 4 or 5 days. 
Later


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2003)

Very quiet here too-- But I still gotta look like I'm working-- just spreading things out longer. 

Is It 5pm yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2003)

as the song says:
It's 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2003)

Jimmy Buffet!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2003)

Alan Jackson!

I LOVE THAT SONG!!!!!

They opened with it last week on the CMA awards!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2003)

I've actually been to Margaritaville


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2003)

Have you really-- ? Too Cool!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2003)

I make really good margaritas!
thought I'd just throw that in there...


Ever have a jager bomb? Pretty good. Jager and red bull. Tastes like cough syrup..hhmm...yum......


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2003)

Yep!  The original is in Key West, FL.  It was this little hole in the wall bar where Jimmy Buffet used to hang out all the time.  Now they've commercialized it so much it doesn't even look the same anymore.  It's a shame when that happens


----------



## Momma2 (Nov 12, 2003)

This is the second time someone has said something about red bull, are you talking about those little cans of red bull you get in convenience stores and mixing them with liquor? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm not really bored.  I'm jsut really tired.  I hate not sleeping well.  GRRR!!  Off to do laundry! YAY!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 12, 2003)

wow so i'm bored....u guys?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

staying a little busier today


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 12, 2003)

hows that goin?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

ok I suppose... I keep thinking about all the trips I want to take next year though.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 12, 2003)

where to?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

February - Mardi Gras & Paintball tournament - New Orleans, LA
March - the Arnold - Columbus, OH
March - Spring Break - Key West, FL
October - the O - Las Vegas, NV


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 12, 2003)

lucky you are you goin to all those?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

That's the plan.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 12, 2003)

luck s.o.b...


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey I've paid my dues, I deserve these trips.

Someday when you finish college and get a job then you'll be able to travel as well


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 12, 2003)

somday? lol i jsut ot back from the virgin islands  well like 4 months ago but still lol


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

That's cool!  Did you pay for it?  I thought you were a student?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 12, 2003)

i am a student but i went over the summer, and cashed in christmas and my birthday


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

Gotcha!  I used my b-day and xmas $ I'd been saving for our Vegas trip.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 12, 2003)

I'd love to go to the O next year.  We should try to organize a trip for IM members to hit up Vegas for the O.  That would be sweet!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

De ja vous


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

Some of us are already planning that trip Freeman!  Fade and I bought a time share there so we are definitely going!!!


----------



## Freeman (Nov 12, 2003)

Awesome.  How much does that run?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2003)

The one we got in Vegas was 18k.  We get two weeks a year at any of the 4,000 locations.  Plus we won free accomodations for a week each in Cozumel, Jamaca, Rome, and Tahiti.  Plus 12 get-away-weeks where we either pay for accomodations, airfare or can get 2-for-1 cruise deals.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 13, 2003)

that sounds awesome.  I can't afford that.  So, you have to have fun for me!  Honor me well!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> March - Spring Break - Key West, FL


you're gonna be a 'Girls Gone Wild" girl?
Wahoo!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you're gonna be a 'Girls Gone Wild" girl?
> Wahoo!


uhm not with my 9 yr old, 16 yr old and his friend there


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Bored


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> uhm not with my 9 yr old, 16 yr old and his friend there


 u think they are gonna want to hang out w/ mom?
mom needs some alone time w/ adults...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Bored


so...what can we do on this momentus day....HUMP DAY! to aleviate you from this boredom?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

I don't think anything could.  Truth is, I shouldn't really be bored cause I have alllll this work to catch up on.


----------



## madden player (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I shouldn't really be bored cause I have alllll this work to catch up on.


Ditto!!

I don't know if I am bored or just too lazy to do anything interesting.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I don't think anything could.  Truth is, I shouldn't really be bored cause I have alllll this work to catch up on.


I'm still lounging in my 'jammies...if it makes u feel any better...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> Ditto!!
> 
> I don't know if I am bored or just too lazy to do anything interesting.




Maybe I am being lazy.....

Okay...I'm not bored....just feeling lazy today.  Energy is extremly low.  Took a diet pill.  Hopefully that snaps my booty in gear....We'll see.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm still lounging in my 'jammies...if it makes u feel any better...




Wish I was lounging in my jammies.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

so...tell us about your jammies...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

I do not own jammies.  Not in my rule book.

Actually, laying around in boxers and a T with nothing on underneath sounds good about now.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

is my web cam on?

how'd u know what I was wearing??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

tap tap....are you there?  

Un...I must have espn or something!   (I know it's esp...just trying to have a blonde moment purposefully.0


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

I've been trying to upload my pics...SOMEONE...wanted to see them...blech...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Your pics are FINE ...really


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Your pics are FINE ...really


have I mentioned I luv u 2?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

lol. no

Hey. will you be at work tomorrow?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

nope! I'm off today and tomorrow..then I work fri - sun.
I work a 3-2-2-3 schedule. (I get every other fri - sun off)


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2004)

I am officially BORED out of my MIND!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2004)

but sexy as hell


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> but sexy as hell


I sure don't FEEL sexy, but thanks


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

bored people are officially invited to join crono's game.... it's getting slow in there and it's reallly not that complicated if i can keep track.... as a matter of fact i'm kicking ass


----------



## Shae (Dec 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> bored people are officially invited to join crono's game.... it's getting slow in there and it's reallly not that complicated if i can keep track.... as a matter of fact i'm kicking ass


I am starting to think many people boycotted because I arrived at the game and made a great debut.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> bored people are officially invited to join crono's game.... it's getting slow in there and it's reallly not that complicated if i can keep track.... as a matter of fact i'm kicking ass


Well point me to it!


----------



## Shae (Dec 29, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Well point me to it!


Right here!Make sure you have a character you would like to be. Marcia, Do we know all of our player's characters?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

you can be anyone you want. like you coud be Prince , john wayne, john holmes, xena, just be yourself but get in there and have some fun kickin ass. or making up stories... have a hot romance, let your serial killer side loose..... bonus point available today for people with even the slightest spark of creativity....


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2004)

I want to go shopping!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2004)

I've got really bad cramps


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2004)

What happened to the list that shows the top 15 posters???


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I want to go shopping!


lol this morning i thought of turning the war thread into a shopping thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

Page 1 of 2*1*2>​Showing results 1 to 25 of 43 
Search took *0.61* seconds. *Search:* Key Word(s): *top*, *posters*  Thread / Thread StarterLast PostRepliesViewsForum
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






The Official "I'm BORED out of my mind!!!" thread ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page ) 
_butterfly_ on 06-25-2003 @ 12:24 PM 
Today 04:04 PM
by rockgazer69 

​1811,037Open Chat












Rock's Whoring Thread ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page ) 
_rock4832_ on 12-15-2003 @ 05:04 PM 
12-13-2004 11:02 AM
by rock4832 

​25,48656,649Open Chat












The "Official" FUQ thread! ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page ) 
_mmafiter_ on 05-04-2002 @ 04:18 PM 
12-07-2004 03:16 AM
by Burner02 

​6,78640,462Open Chat



Are you alive ? ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 ) 
_Vieope_ on 02-24-2004 @ 09:49 PM 
11-03-2004 01:30 PM
by greekblondechic 

​76646Open Chat






Do not be one of these... 
_Robert DiMaggio_ on 11-02-2004 @ 04:58 PM 
11-03-2004 10:40 AM
by ALBOB 

​15182Open Chat



Arnold Posters 
_Robert DiMaggio_ on 10-20-2004 @ 01:14 PM 
10-21-2004 05:43 AM
by busyLivin 

​29199Open Chat



The Little Engine That could. 
_angelpaws_ on 10-01-2004 @ 08:14 AM 
10-15-2004 11:41 AM
by angelpaws 

​23163Online Journals



Satan's Thread is better than Rock (WHORE) ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page ) 
_TheGreatSatan_ on 12-16-2003 @ 05:06 AM 
09-05-2004 12:08 AM
by TheGreatSatan 

​3,8534,923Open Chat






Lance Armstrong stripped of title 
_ALBOB_ on 08-05-2004 @ 05:34 PM 
08-06-2004 09:30 AM
by Rob_NC 

​12186Open Chat









What A Whore!!! ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 ) 
_irontime_ on 11-19-2002 @ 12:06 PM 
07-25-2004 03:17 AM
by Hanz29 

​48362Open Chat











 Poll: Spell Checker Survey ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 ) 
_Robert DiMaggio_ on 07-07-2004 @ 04:46 PM 
07-09-2004 06:14 AM
by JerseyDevil 

​68388Open Chat












Post Whores Please Enter ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page ) 
_bigss75_ on 08-19-2002 @ 09:11 PM 
07-07-2004 05:30 AM
by supertech 

​13,30462,587Open Chat



Top Posters 
_Var_ on 06-10-2004 @ 07:09 PM 
06-12-2004 12:39 AM
by Randy 

​2106Suggestion Box











 Poll: New Site Update Discussion Thread ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4 ) 
_Randy_ on 06-03-2004 @ 08:19 PM 
06-05-2004 01:21 PM
by rockgazer69 

​97425Open Chat



Awesome! ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 ) 
_Saturday Fever_ on 05-28-2004 @ 04:08 PM 
05-29-2004 02:02 AM
by MonStar 

​42292Suggestion Box



The BEST That I Can Do ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page ) 
_nikegurl_ on 01-12-2004 @ 09:19 PM 
04-08-2004 06:47 PM
by Jodi 

​2941,805Online Journals



any1 use gangsta?? ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 ) 
_Budz08_ on 03-21-2004 @ 11:29 PM 
03-27-2004 03:56 PM
by Power Rabbit 

​731,046Supplements



Girls Post Here ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 ) 
_myCATpowerlifts_ on 02-25-2004 @ 10:37 PM 
03-19-2004 01:58 PM
by myCATpowerlifts 

​86389Open Chat



I made the list after only two weeks 
_Spitfire_ on 03-03-2004 @ 08:32 AM 
03-03-2004 10:21 AM
by ALBOB 

​559Open Chat



Sorry Ladies and gents 
_Trap-isaurus_ on 02-26-2004 @ 02:42 AM 
03-02-2004 11:58 PM
by Spitfire 

​26158Open Chat



Atkins Was Obese, Had Heart Disease ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 ) 
_brodus_ on 02-10-2004 @ 12:52 PM 
02-25-2004 08:04 PM
by MarcusMaximus 

​33522Diet & Nutrition






Squat poem written by Fire years ago ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 ) 
_firestorm_ on 09-07-2003 @ 11:41 PM 
09-16-2003 02:04 AM
by Burner02 

​86273Open Chat



Kuso... Congrats on #2 slot!!! 
_butterfly_ on 09-09-2003 @ 05:32 PM 
09-09-2003 09:16 PM
by kuso 

​242Open Chat






It's Offical Butt Avi Day!!! ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page ) 
_butterfly_ on 07-10-2003 @ 01:35 PM 
07-30-2003 01:11 PM
by JB_427 

​2912,739Open Chat






Drop all of your thougt/Unload your mind ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page ) 
_david_ on 12-13-2002 @ 05:16 AM


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

whore threads are good for boredom


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2004)

I need some new black shoes for work.  I sprained my ankle before thanksgiving and can't wear anything with more then a half an inch heel or my foot hurts.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> whore threads are good for boredom


Yep, kind of why I started this thread way back when...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

wow cool didn't realize you started it i have had a lot of fun in this thread.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2004)

Glad to hear it!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2004)

My NASA boss said he wants us all (there are 3 of us) to go to lunch today and then not come back to work!!!  But thats not for another hour...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2004)

sounds fun


----------



## Sacto95827 (Dec 30, 2004)

I pretty much feel like the quote from Office Space...I do about 15 minutes of work a day and then stare at the computer screen for the rest of the day.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2005)

Here we go again...


----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2005)

Why do I put myself through such misery???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2005)

what...u preggers again?

HA! I made a funny!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes B, that was a HUGE FUNNY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2005)

how ya doing, Ann? My buddy and wife just a had a daughter last month. Cute little thing..named Tia (Like Tia Leoni)
I have only seen her once, so far...don't get over there too often with all the damn jobs I have right now...


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 22, 2005)

Just letting everyone know, Im bored out of my mind.


----------

